# mud flaps/splash guards (03 SER)



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

My girrlfriend (will be wife on Friday  just got an 03 SER. She loves it, although I wasn't all too impressed with the power. It handles great, but I really thought they had a bit more power...but then again, she got an auto.

Anyway, she wants some kind of mud flaps to keep stuff off the car. Something nice looking...not some rubber flaps from AutoZone. 

What have you guys found for mud flaps? pics? prices? opinions?

thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

they sell some at the dealer, you might want to drop by and check them out


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

They told her before the sale that they could order some. WHen she went back to order, they said they had made a mistake and they were not available for her car. I forget what they said...either they aren't available for the ser's or something like that.

You know anybody that has them and pics I can check out?
Do you know how they look, quality of them, or any other info?

I'll look into the dealer again anyway. thanks


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

The Courtesy Nissan site seems to verify that there's none available for the 03 SER

http://courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=999J2-00006

Any other ideas on this?
thanks


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well it is possible, because the red spec V on this site has them.....


http://www.cardomain.com/id/sentrafi


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

good find, cornut...i knew nissan didn't offer splashguards for the spec because of the side sill extensions, but that car has aftermarket fronts and nissan rears! what a great idea, i think i'm gonna take that route. i miss the ones my s14 had, besides its functionality i think it enhances the look a bit


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

You can put mud flaps on anything, as they sell generic ones at parts stores....but they're cheap and generic. I'd like something that's made to fit this particular car...something that's at least plastic or fiberglass backed, if not solid plastic. I've had the generic rubber ones before. They suck.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well those ones at the link I sent a few messages ago is the ones for the sentra.....from the dealer and he made them work... the pic is towards the bottom, they are plastic... not cheap rubber


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

hmmm maybe I can get a hold of him and see what it took to put them on, and maybe get some closer pics. 

I'll work on this, but if you come up with any other options, let me know.

thanks


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

hmmm maybe I can get a hold of him and see what it took to put them on, and maybe get some closer pics. 

I'll work on this, but if you come up with any other options, let me know.

thanks


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

They look like Sentra mudflaps alright. The only reason Nissan doesn't offer mudflaps for the SE-R is the mounting holes already have the side skirts screwed into them. I wouldn't mind having some on mine, but they'd have to be color matched.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

I used the existing screws for the side skirt for the fronts. You tap the Powerflows with a screwdriver handle to make a imprint on the splash guard. Then you drill the splash guard for the screw.

There are little dimples in the bumper where you screw in the Nissan OEM rear splash guards. Self tapping screws come with the rear splash guards. And you use the existing screw on the underside of the bumper to secure the rear splash guards.


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

The pro fit ones will fit the back ok, but the side skirts kinda throw them out so they don't fit the front well. I thought about cutting them a bit, unbolting the skirts and slipping it under them, but don't know that it will be a good idea. 

Do you have closeup pics of how yours fit?


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

The things I do for fellow Nissan enthusiasts...
I used the Nissan OEM REAR ONLY splash guards for 2001 Sentras. You can buy the rears seperately. The fronts are Powerflow. Front pics are below.










Note there is a small opening at the skirt joint. I haven't had any problems with stuff getting stuck in there.










I used the existing factory screw locations.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

SentraFi, those wheels are really nice! Could you give me a hint as to how much they are? I am considering the OZ Cronos, but w/that Mitsu Lancer OZ edition, I don't know if I want them anymore. Do you know if they are in the same price range? $240 each?

Thanks


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

muphasta said:


> *SentraFi, those wheels are really nice! Could you give me a hint as to how much they are?*


I got them in a group buy back in DEC 2002 for $545 for all four. Email Will at [email protected] and tell him Patrick sent ya. BTW they are the Velox VX-6R wheels. Click the link in my sig for more pics.


----------

